# What to price a used lathe at?



## Woodworking Vet (May 5, 2017)

I'm thinking that it will be time soon to upgrade my current midi lathe to a larger lathe, I'm looking at the Nova 1624-II. I have a one year old Rikon 70-220 VSR variable speed lathe that I would need to sell first but I have no idea how to price it. It has all of the original accessories and is really good condition (8/10). Trying to decide on a price with all it original stuff and a price if I were to include a Nova G3 reversible chuck as I don't know if the insert can be changed for the larger threads on the Nova. Any suggestions would be appreciated. 

David


----------



## DKMD (May 5, 2017)

I'd probabaly shoot for 75-80% of the new price.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Schroedc (May 5, 2017)

If you're including a chuck and goodies, start at retail for the lathe alone. You can always come down a bit, hard to go up.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Woodworking Vet (May 5, 2017)

Only thing I would consider including is the Nova G3 chuck, and that is only if the insert can't be changed. I might start at $500 with the chuck or $450 without, but will have to wait until I get home so I can take pictures and post it. If it sells it means its time to upgrade, if it doesn't then I'll continue to wait and save.


----------



## Woodworking Vet (May 5, 2017)

Anyone in the Spokane area with a Nova 1624 I can try out before I decide to buy one?


----------



## Tony (May 6, 2017)

@Mike1950 has a 300 year old lathe that has never been turned on, he's right up the road from you!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung (May 6, 2017)

Tony said:


> @Mike1950 has a 300 year old lathe that has never been turned on, he's right up the road from you!



Just be careful when it comes to the 300 year buildup of dust and coffee cup rings and stains on it. 


As far as pricing on the lathe, I think the guys above have given you good advice. For a nearly new tool in like condition, start at 75 to 80% of price. More if including extras. As said, it's easier to go lower with the price than it is to bring the price up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 6, 2017)

You mighttry the turners club.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## larry C (May 6, 2017)

I've got a Nova 16/24 I've had it for about 4 years or so, I love it! If you can, get the bed extension, and the "swing away" hinge for the extension, it saves a lot of lifting.....
Larry


----------



## Herb G. (May 7, 2017)

It depends a lot on your area & if there is a demand for used tools.
Around here, if a tool is in excellent shape & has been well maintained, 
and is less than 2 years old, you can expect it to go for about 75% of new.
If it's more than a few years old, no matter what shape it's in, it's only worth 50% of new, if that.

If you're trying for top dollar, I'd try a local turning club first & see if you get any offers.
Brand name makes a big difference as well. 

A Joe Schmoe brand tool will not bring in the bucks like a ( insert brand name here) tool will.
I bought a used Grizzly floor lathe a year old off Craig's List for about 75% of new.
I gave the guy an extra $40 for delivering it because I didn't have any way to get it here.

Of course, your model may vary, etc.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (May 8, 2017)

Good advice above-- way easier to come down.
Yer a ways away from me, otherwise you could come over and try my 1624. I'm keeping it even though I have bigger lathes-- I like using it--- so does my SIL.


----------



## Woodworking Vet (May 8, 2017)

Just a bit far but thank you for the offer. I'm kind of in a pickle now. I found a good price on the 1624 but on the Galaxi DVR as well and the price difference after I do the upgrade is only about $600. Part of me thinks that if I could stretch the budget some then I would have a full size lathe but on the other hand if anything happened to the dvr upgrade on the 1624 I would always have the original motor as a back up. Am I the only one that has a difficult time making buying decisions?


----------



## David Hill (May 8, 2017)

Well-- it just boils down to spend it now or later. The Galaxi looks to be really nice machine. Depends on what you want/need to do, I'll have to say that having variable speed is _really _nice.


----------



## Woodworking Vet (May 8, 2017)

I agree, variable speed is very nice. I have that on my Rikon midi lathe. If I were to get the 1624 I would want the dvr upgrade at some point, the sooner the better. The Galaxi would then only be $600-$700 more. Oh..... Either way I know I would be very happy. I have some rather large pieces of locust and elm that would make for some nice larger bowls or platters, larger than my current Rikon can handle. There is a guy a few hours away that has a Jet 1642 that he's selling for $1500. So that is a thought too but it doesn't have the rotating headstock, something I really wanted.


----------



## Nature Man (May 9, 2017)

Don't get caught up in a rush and not get the features you want. Money and space permitting, buy the new unit when you find the one you want, whether or not you've sold the current unit. Sounds like you need hands-on before you make purchase. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 9, 2017)

Not sure but I think you can see some lathes run at Woodcraft in valley. I also think that is where the turners club meets.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 9, 2017)

Woodworking Vet said:


> If I were to get the 1624 I would want the dvr upgrade at some point, the sooner the better.



I have the DVR upgrade motor for the 1624.

Right now I'm trying to decide if I should return it and get a refund or simply live with the fact that it does not meet my expectations. I have told Teknatool (Nova) of several bugs in the controller programming, but the response from their engineering department was "we have no intention of fixing it at this time." Not what I wanted to hear.


----------



## Woodworking Vet (May 9, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> I have the DVR upgrade motor for the 1624.
> 
> Right now I'm trying to decide if I should return it and get a refund or simply live with the fact that it does not meet my expectations. I have told Teknatool (Nova) of several bugs in the controller programming, but the response from their engineering department was "we have no intention of fixing it at this time." Not what I wanted to hear.



What kind of bugs are you experiencing? And what were your expectations that weren't met? I ask because I have in my mind what the upgrade would do for me and can't afford to spend money on something that isn't what its marketed to be.

I keep wavering towards the Galaxi for a few more dollars but my concern is the electronics and their life expectancy and what it would cost to repair should something happen after the warranty period (2 years for the motor/electronics). I'm in no hurry to buy right now so I'll continue to save and see where my decision making takes me.


----------



## duncsuss (May 9, 2017)

Woodworking Vet said:


> What kind of bugs are you experiencing? And what were your expectations that weren't met?



I wrote up some of it in this thread ... upgrading the Nova 1624

There's some other stuff that I didn't write up because I wasn't sure if it was my eyes deceiving me. When I have more time later today I'll write more.


----------



## Tony (May 9, 2017)

https://woodbarter.com/threads/upgrading-the-nova-1624.30732/

Here's the thread where he discusses the upgrade. Tony


----------



## Tony (May 9, 2017)

Sorry for the double post, Duncan is faster than me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 12, 2017)

He's got longer legs, he got to the keyboard quicker!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (May 12, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> He's got longer legs, he got to the keyboard quicker!


----------



## spaz (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi David. I was wondering how your story is going with your nova research. I own a 1624 with the belt. I replaced my first belt after nearly 4 years for $19.00. I am seeing some used galaxies pop up with guys going bigger.


----------

